# Schöne Grüße vom LinuxTag 2004



## Thorsten Ball (26. Juni 2004)

Holodriho,

sitz grad am Gentoo Stand auf dem Linuxtag in Karlsruhe. Schöne Grüße an
alle. Wenn jemand da ist -> Bescheid sagen. Vielleicht meld ich mich nochmal.

Adios.


----------



## Helmut Klein (26. Juni 2004)

Hm, ich wäre auch gern dort.

Wie bist du denn hingekommen? Wohnst doch eigentlich relativ weit weg, oder?


----------



## Thorsten Ball (26. Juni 2004)

Freund ist mit seinem Vater hingefahren. Und da durfte ich mitfahren 

War richtig genial. Ich hab noch nie so viele Leute mit Unix/Linux T-Shirts
auf einem Haufen gesehen. Jeder 2te hatte ein Laptop dabei und sowieso
hat einen da jeder sehr ernst genommen. Ich kenn es von anderen Ständen
dass man, wenn man unter 18 ist, nicht als ernster Kunde gilt. Hier war
es jedoch ganz anders: Jeder spricht dich an ob er dir helfen kann usw.

Hab bisschen mit den "German Unix User Group"-Leuten, einem SelfLinux
und PingoS Developer und einem Apple Kerl gequatscht. Sehr coole Atmosphäre.

Überall stehen Terminals rum, werden T-Shirts und andere Merchandise Produkte rund um Tux verkauft und an keiner Ecke darf eine Jolt Cola fehlen.


Der geekigste Stand war meiner Meinung nach RockLinux. Wer die gesehen 
hat, weiß warum. Gentoo Stand war auch cool.

Das tolle war ja auch, dass man überall was kostenlos mitnehmen kann.
Ich hab vom Starterkit ne BSD DVD, Knoppix 3.5 und 2 Linux Magazine.
Dann hab ich mir von O'Reilly noch ein Poster mitgenommen, von X.org
mehrere Sticker, genau wie bei Gentoo. Ein T-Shirt hab ich mir bei FSF gekauft und bei anderen gab es noch kostenlose Zeitschriften.

Nächstes Jahr mach ich wieder hin, wenn ich kann  Lasst uns doch
ein Treffen organisieren vom Linuxforum hier 

Thorsten

PS: Bei Microsoft war gar nicht so viel los


----------



## Fabian (27. Juni 2004)

Hallo 

Ich war heute auch dort! Muss nun auch mal ein paar Kommentare dazu abgeben... 

Angekommen an der Messehalle und erstmal vor Freude fast ausgeflippt, so viele "Linuxer"  Ueberall der suesse Tux.. Rein gegangen, erstmal kein Eintritt bezahlt (war ja vorangemeldet) und gleich ne Tuete mit Linux Magazinen usw. in die Hand gedrueckt bekommen... Aufm Weg zu den Messestaenden erstmal ein Jolt getrunken - klar  Dann rein, zwei Meter gelaufen und schon das erste Buch gekauft (mal wieder eins fuer C++, hat mich 10,- € gekostet, normal 35,- €). Und dann mal auf Tour gegangen. Wie du schon sagst, ich fand es auch genial, dass man sich um einen gekuemmert hat, wenn man auch nicht "18" bzw. im Anzug und Business Mann Style her kommt !  Am Rundgang alles schoene gesehen, von Debian Stand bis zu Rock Linux (ohja, dass sind Freaks.. Der Typ mit dem Vollbart war richtig gut ;-)), Suse, RedHat, Gentoo usw. Dann der Hacking Contest -> GENIAL! Und so viele Frauen auf ner Linux Messe, auch nett ;-). 

Nachdem ich alles angeschaut habe, ging ich noch rüber in den Vortragbereich II, wo glaub ich gerade Klaus Knopper nen Vortrag gehalten hat... Da waren auch  der Linux on XBox (Geniale Sache!) Stand, Informationen ueber Skool Linux und das Internet Cafe.. Dort erstmal das Notebook ausgepackt und etwas gesurft . 

Insgesamt bin ich hammer gluecklich, dort gewesen zu sein...

Hab von Red Hat Kulli bis zum Debian/rules T-Shirt alles mitgenommen was ich bekam  Sogar noch nen HP Tux und das bekannte "RedHat Kernel 0.0.1 Poster" (oder so)...

Mein liebster Werbeartikel war von BitDefender. Ein Kondom - OK, nichts besonderes fuer einen Antivirenhersteller, aber da war eine EULA dabei, die es in sicht hat ;-). Absolut genial gemacht!

CU 2005 =)

PS: Ich kam kurz zu Microsoft und hab ne Diskussion mitbekommen (von vier Personen im Alter von ich schaetze 16 - 19) warum Microsoft eine so beschissene Philosopie hat - das Gespraech war genial


----------



## Thorsten Ball (27. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Fabian B. _
> *Rein gegangen, erstmal kein Eintritt bezahlt (war ja vorangemeldet) und gleich ne Tuete mit Linux Magazinen usw. in die Hand gedrueckt bekommen... *



Also hast wohl keine 2 DVDs bekommen? Denn wenn man bezahlt 
bekommt man ja dieses Starterkit mit Knoppix 3.5 und einer BSD DVD.



> _Original geschrieben von Fabian B. _*
> Hab von Red Hat Kulli bis zum Debian/rules T-Shirt alles mitgenommen was ich bekam  Sogar noch nen HP Tux und das bekannte "RedHat Kernel 0.0.1 Poster" (oder so)...*



Oh nein, du warst auch einer von denen mit dem Quietsch-HP-Tux? 
Ich hab gar keinen Kulli bekommen. Nirgends :/


----------



## Fabian (27. Juni 2004)

Nein, die DVD hab ich nicht, aber auch halb so wild, ca. 5 "Kollegen" haben sie  Und ja, genau so einen Quietschetux hab ich - yeah! 

Kullis hab ich ohje glaub 20 - 30 Stueck - bin ein Kulli-Messi


----------

